# Ghost Shrimp



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I had a Ghost Shrimp die on me yesterday and was wondering if yal could help me figure out why he died. 

I have 7 Ghost Shrimp in my planted 20 Gallon tank with 6 Platy fry and one small Rubber Lip Pleco and they seemed to just been doing fine for the last 2 months. I have noticed though that the 3 bigger Ghost Shrimp are turning white all of a sudden. 

The first thing I did was check water conditions and they were perfect, so is the temperature. I feed the Shrimp Hikari Algae Wafers and they also eat Omega Color Flakes that the fry leave behind.

In my 75 Gallon tank where I have 10 Ghost Shrimp the same feeding pattern is done except they also get Frozen Bloodworms and Frozen Brime Shrimp and all the shrimp there are alright besides one missing every couple of weeks that the Eel eats.

Why are they turning white in my 20 gallon tank?

Im trying to breed them so how many should i put in my 20 gallon tank and what should i feed them?

Any input?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm not positive why Suess, but one idea maybe that there is a serious lack of calcium in the water. What I do for my shrimp & snails is toss in a piece of cuddle bone (the ones the make for birds). You can also use a calcium supplement, you can find it in the reptile dept at the pet store usually. 
I hope that helps, Sue


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hmm I will try that there is no other supplement that I can place in the tank that is made for fish tanks?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Possibly the whiteness is due to carrying eggs??? I have never had success with breeding ghost shrimp but I do believe that they carry white eggs in their tail area.

For calcium, you can dose coral calcium from a health food store.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Suess00 said:


> I had a Ghost Shrimp die on me yesterday and was wondering if yal could help me figure out why he died.
> 
> I have 7 Ghost Shrimp in my planted 20 Gallon tank with 6 Platy fry and one small Rubber Lip Pleco and they seemed to just been doing fine for the last 2 months. I have noticed though that the 3 bigger Ghost Shrimp are turning white all of a sudden.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris.

How are your tanks going: hope I did not lead you astray anywhere but if I did please post in order that I can log in my experience bank.

I watched Craig'sList for Austin prior to the Fiesta Bowl and several nice 100G+ tanks showed up. Are you monitoring this as your signature does not indicate that you have purchased another tank yet?

WRT your shrimp question I have limited experience* but a year or so ago did a ton of research. (*I really slobbered up and bought a ton of *Crystal Red Shrimp* as I somehow believed that they would be easy to propagate :lol: :lol: :lol

I believe that based on just prolonging my agony Sue's words with respect to the calcium hardness are very true.

You probably go by many of the construction sites in Temple. Just stop and get a fist sized stone of the base material, clean it real well and put it in your tank.

But please note that I now believe that propagating shrimp and having happy fishies in a typical community aquarium are mutually exclusive.

TR


----------



## AndyTrask (Jan 12, 2009)

Chris -

One possibility is that they are preparing to moult. Just prior to moulting, the old shell looks dull and somewhat opaque (perhaps the whitish appearance you describe). When moulting takes place, it is common, especially in an environment that's low on calcium, for the shrimp to consume its own shell (the old shell) in order to acquire the calcium to help in regeneration of the new shell. Unfortunately, immediately following moult is when most shrimp are lost as they come out of the old shell with very little protection (the new shells starts off very soft) and are subject to predation even through cannibalism by other shrimp. Most shrimp will go into hiding immediately following moult, and stay there for several days until the new shell hardens. Often, first time shrimp keepers (this goes for crayfish as well) will observe the moult on the bottom of the tank and believe they have found their animal dead and dispose of it, then days later, what a surprise to find the shrimp still in the tank and doing quite well!

Keep tabs on those 3, and let us know what happens 

Andy


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

> One possibility is that they are preparing to moult. Just prior to moulting, the old shell looks dull and somewhat opaque (perhaps the whitish appearance you describe). When moulting takes place, it is common, especially in an environment that's low on calcium, for the shrimp to consume its own shell (the old shell) in order to acquire the calcium to help in regeneration of the new shell. Unfortunately, immediately following moult is when most shrimp are lost as they come out of the old shell with very little protection (the new shells starts off very soft) and are subject to predation even through cannibalism by other shrimp. Most shrimp will go into hiding immediately following moult, and stay there for several days until the new shell hardens. Often, first time shrimp keepers (this goes for crayfish as well) will observe the moult on the bottom of the tank and believe they have found their animal dead and dispose of it, then days later, what a surprise to find the shrimp still in the tank and doing quite well!


 Andy

You are right Andy I did some research and watch the shrimp and what you wrote it EXACTLY on the dot of what happened. I will try to fix the calcium problem. I found another one dead today with no shell on it either and my Platys were picking on it. Most of the remaining ones are turning white also. 

Jones I have not been paying too much attention to Craiglist but I need to again. I have been working ALOT of over time 35-40 Hours a week plus my regular 52 hours being on the road watching idiots drive in Texas. (im DPS finally. 

My 75 gallon tank is doing well except my Eel hides all the time due to the Platys which he cant stand. I cant wait to set up my new 120 gallon tank and move him into there with my Clown Loaches and Pleco and have a nice big tank for those 7 and that is the only fish that will be in that tank.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Suess00 said:


> im DPS finally.


Chris: I am very proud for you: I can see a Texas Ranger in the making!
BTW: when you make a stop near Temple and a Texas driver's license comes out with my name you know that your appropriate response to (my) Chris and I will be "Can I help you get to the motel across from Scott and White".:lol: :lol: :lol:

As you are now patrolling the Temple area just stop by one of the construction site trailers and ask the job superintendent for a fist size stone of the base material which is being used for the project* (tell him what is going on of course or else he will think that you have lost it).

This stone will be from a TxDot Class A, Grade 1 stockpile and will be limestone.

*This may sound silly and the following will sound even sillier.

Ask him if he could have one of his base haul truck drivers also bring like a 3" cob from the quarry (they will have tons of them as byproducts of the base screening process).

Place the stone in your 20G and the cob in your 75G.

I have done this in one of my 5G's and in my 110G.

TR


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Just throwing this out there. Iodine is probably the most critical trace element needed by inverts when they are molting. I know fish supplements have iodine, but I also know that is the main additive in table salt. I think someone discussed a while ago about their use of table salt to add the required iodine. I know it wouldn't be much at all, and too much would be very dangerous.


----------

